# للبيع تويوتا كامري ليموزين 2011 للجادين فقط بالرياض



## أبو قحط (26 أكتوبر 2012)

للبيع كامري ليموزين موديل 2011 لون أبيض لؤلؤي قير اتوماتيك بحاله ممتازه أستعمال شخصي 
ولا أقوم بالعمل عليها 

وأستخدامي لها فقط للذهاب إلى عملي بمدينة الدمام والسياره ماتجاوزت مدينة الدمام والخبر
وللحفاظ على نظافة السيارة الداخلية قمت بتنجيد المقاعد بجلد ألماني وأرضيات بلاستيكية وتغير
الزيوت والتشيك لدى محلات بترومين بشكل دوري كل 4000 كم 
ممشى العداد 45 ألف قابل للزياده ومطلوبه لبنك التسليف السعودي 
ومؤمنه تأمين شامل بشركة التعاونيه لمدة 5 سنوات والسياره خاليه من أية حوادث ولله الحمد

وأرغب ببيع السيارة حيث أنني لست بحاجه للعمل عليها وأود التخلص من ألتزامي بالاقساط لبنك
التسليف السعودي 

ومن له الرغبه بشراء السيارة يقوم بالاتصال بي لمعاينة السيارة على الطبيعة وعند الاتفاق على البيع 
سوف أقوم بالتنازل له عنها بالبنك بعد سداد المبلغ المتبقي من أقساطها
والله يرزقه خيرها ويكفيه شرها ويعوض علينا والبيع على السوم وما بختلف مع الجادين بالشراء أن شاء الله
للاتصال 
ابو قحط
0545773844


----------

